# My heart races during meditation!



## Victor Bruzi (Jun 24, 2013)

This is just my first day with meditation and after some 20 minutes of sitting down and focusing on my breath and bodily condition, I get this weird feeling of imminent movement (that my head is about to move upwards) and as I get along with the feeling my heart races badly and my whole body shakes as if I am having a post-traumatic stress, exactly the kind of feeling I get when I'm in a confrontational situation.

I'm not so unhappy with this, as I have been tamed by my fear long enough and want to break free. They say meditation is all about bringing out your emotions and learning how to "become friends" with your bodily reactions to them. If that's true, then does that mean I'm already moving to the next stage?

Shall I not worry about my racing heart during meditation? I mean is it normal?


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Meditation is about reaching transcendental states or Jhana states, experiencing intense bliss of energy through your whole system... you can reach that with anapanasati, following the sensations of the breath.

In my opinion you are doing fine.. however sometimes one might find himself controlling the breath which can result in some type of hyperventilation.

If you are already doing meditation, you might as well read about the Jhana states which with good concentration can be reached within 20-30 minutes, sometimes even less.
many people forgot what true meditation is all about.


----------

